# Kevin Levrone/Age 53/Training for Arnold Classic 2018



## Arnold (Dec 5, 2017)

*Kevin Levrone/Age 53/Training for Arnold Classic 2018*

https://youtu.be/z5wJBr7UgNM


----------



## T Woods (Dec 13, 2017)

Legend, one of the all time greats. 500 incline at 53 is insane. Hope he wins the Arnold overseas.


----------

